# Imperial Entrenchment Terrain



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw a piece of terrain on Ebay called the "Imperial Entrenchment". Has anyone seen this before, it looks pretty cool. Like something I might buy but I haven't found what its worth or if its even released yet. I looked on the GW site and didn't see anything in the Scenery or IG sections. Can anyone provide any insight? Thank you.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

its in forge world terrain under trenches. and is pretty damn cool looking i would buy 1 but its forgeworld and costs an arm and leg on the black market


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It is expensive and then if you wanty to use it you'll have to resort to making you own table to use them.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

you could just make them modular terrain.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

It is cool, but like Officer Kerky said, it's FW, and even on the white market, it costs and arm and a leg - and a kidney and probably half your liver (and then it'll just be delivered miscast).

Trenchworks aren't that hard to model and can be done as part of a modular board setup.
Other manufacturers also make them (like Ziterdes - www.ziterdes.de "grabenstellung 12550-556") which will be perhaps cheaper. Granted the Ziterdes set are a lower tech wooden plank/earthworks style and not to everyone's taste. 

They're also generally available through many hobby stores that also handle model railway.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I looked on the FW site and couldn't find it, even tried the search option and nothing. The box it comes in looks like its a Games WOrkshop box, not a FW one. I searched the internet and found one for sale on a Canadian website and that was it. I really like it cause it comes with tank traps as well and I think it would be perfect to complete my terrain. Here is a link to the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5176&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

If that doesn't work you could search Imperial Entrenchment, its the only such auction I could find. I'm watching it an thinking about putting a bid in, but I want to make sure its legit and how much it costs in the store. Thank you.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm, well going by the pic, it looks like a gw release, could it be a OOP model? you could always email the seller and see if he can give you more info on it, you could also email/call gw mail order to see if they have any info on it?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

OHHHHH THAT, I remember that, it was in WD a while back and I never ever saw it again, not even in the stores, and when I asked in store I was told it was never put on sale (although most of the staff never even knew it existed)


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

lol, I remember those things. used to cost $20 bucks a pop, they stopped selling it a couple years back. unfortunate too


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you. I figured it was either OOP or not released yet. I was hoping it was the latter.


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive got the GW version still in the shrinkwrap(if its the one your talking about)Its the trench sysytem with sandbags...correct. Got it at my local hobby store a couple of years ago. I think it was like $25 or so. Its a nice piece of terrain.

Just looked at that link. Yep thats the one I have.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

why did they stop?

thats looks awsome.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

More than likely, that was when FW were slated to start their own earthworks pieces (that piece was made under license by a 3rd party), like several other pieces GW have sold over the years.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i remember those! they were made out of suction-plastic thingys. to be honest, it was a piece of junk. to flimsy to be a good sturdy terrain. sure, it looks cool on the box, but once you open it, it's like holding a piece of cardstock. very flimsy. i think they stopped making them, cuz it was just so old.


----------



## Evil666 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey! New to this forum. I found this discussion through a google. I was wondering if anyone ever saw this Games Workshop piece of terrain. It is like that Imperial one. It has a destroyed Chimerra.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one!
Its ok, really thin plastic... fun for playing around with


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I think they stopped doing them because they realised that they could slap a FW logo on it and charge people 10x the price.

I know FW do one much like that now. They do a few "wrecked vehicle" pieces.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Evil666 said:


> Hey! New to this forum. I found this discussion through a google. I was wondering if anyone ever saw this Games Workshop piece of terrain. It is like that Imperial one. It has a destroyed Chimerra.


oh, I've seen GW stores with that piece of terrain, but never seen it sold. the ones they sold were 3 times crappier. oh, and Welcome to Heresy!


----------

